# Friendship outside of the Hauntforum?



## DeathTouch

I was wondering if members here talk or associate with members here outside of Hauntforum. And are you on a first name basis; other than your forum names? What do you talk about?

After talking with Jeff from Frighteners Entertainment last night on the phone, I was thinking how many others here have friendships from this forum other than just chatting on Hauntforum.

So let me see. I have talked with Jeff a few times, mostly at Ironstock. I have swapped a few things with Dr. Morbius(and not spit either), and sent a few controllers to Krough and Dark Fanged Bat Lady. Other than that, those are the ones I have been in contact other than the forum


----------



## Dr Morbius

I've talked with Ken (Sinister) on the phone, swapped spit....er..uh hehe a few things with DT, Krough, Heresjohnny and I have a good friendship, and I have talked to the other Ken (Vlad) on the phone. I also have a special friendship with Zombie and RAXL through the Monsters Unleashed comics...which you can view by clicking here...I have made some very good friends here.

I also moved this to Off-Topic.


----------



## wormyt

hey Death touch, you making me sad. Aint I your friend, you and I talked at Ironstock too. LOL


----------



## roadkill

Hell Wormy - you're EVERYONE's friend. Seriously - never have I met a more sincere person in my life.


----------



## wormyt

hey thanks Roadkill, but say when do I get to meet you????? I meet alot of folks....now can I remember there real name ummmmmmm NO. lol thats why I take lots of pics so hopefully I have captured the face of someone to help me remember. Ya know I did just turn 46. Its the memory thing heheheheh


----------



## trishaanne

OK, let's see. So far in person I've met and hung out with Black Cat and Vlad, met BobC in person and spoken numeroous times on the phone to Wormy. I've also met Peanut (he pops in here occasionally) and will be hanging out with him in a few weeks at my daughters wedding. I've hung out with Hollyberry on 3 different occasions, once at her house in Illinois and she came here twice. I think that's it. There are ALOT of people I'd LIKE to meet so if anyone happens to be passing through NJ, let me know.


----------



## wormyt

One day I will meet you Trishaanne!!!! There are so many folks I wanna meet too. But Im here is ol Missouri and not many folks come this way LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

I have talked to FE on the phone many times but he started blocking my calls.....j/k Jeff

I've met and party with Jack Reaper, Randyaz, Hella, Sinister and Omega.


----------



## Zombie-F

Let's see... I've spoken with Sinister on the phone a few times and have known him through my various forums for about... what is it, like 5 years or so now?

I've known Raxl and Pete since High School.

I've talked to wormy on the phone a few times, as have I spoken with Frighteners on the phone once now.


----------



## claymud

I've camped with Colin more times then I think either of us cares to admit  and just missed hanging out with him by a little bit.

Also I talk with Grim reaper on MSN all the time


----------



## trishaanne

Wormy, just hitch a ride out this way with Peanut to next years Halloween party. I can meet you then, and you'll have a great time. That's a good idea....everyone in here is invited to the party next year. That way I can meet everyone all at once!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

And I would like to add WormyT to the list. Sorry wormyT. I didn't take my medication today. LOL.

Oh, and Strange1, Bodybagging, and his wife. I think it is wife.


----------



## krough

I didnt know any of the forum members before I started posting here (I dont think).
Outside of the forums, I talk with Dr M, Ruafraid, DT and HJ on occasion, via e-mail or PM's. I even helped Dr M cook his 4th of July BBQ'd ribs, I hear they were a great success.


----------



## RAXL

Yeah, I have been cursed by Zombie and Pete for many a year by now. 

Haven't actually met any of these guys yet, but do consider Sinister, Dr. Morbius and Claymud to be buddies.


----------



## slimy

I have video of Deathtouch and Dr Morbious swapping..... Who wants to be my friend now?


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh, yucky.. That is just too much friendship for me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> Oh, yucky.. That is just too much friendship for me.


Really? So my, tounge in your ear....well, you're probably right!


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Really? So my, tounge in your ear....well, you're probably right!


That wasn't my ear.

And who woke up FE at 3:30 in the morning. His tomb doesn't open till at least 7am.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> That wasn't my ear.
> 
> And who woke up FE at 3:30 in the morning. His tomb doesn't open till at least 7am.


And I'm not asking _what _it was either!

Things are strting alot earlier this year, so I needs to get up in the early AM so I can take a nap by noon so I can stay up until Midnight....
It's a vicious circle this time of year!

But back on topic, I've had the pleasure to talking to DT, Zombie,Sin and Haunt most rececntly, Wormy, I think last year?
BodyBags, well that's almost everyday. Hey, lets do lunch! lol
So, this leaves RAXL, Vlad and the Doc of the Mods list to call....Be on the lookout Gents, I'm a chatty cathy.....LOL


----------



## Sinister

Let me see who's all on the rogues list:

Of course, Hella and Omega. Talk to them every day.  

The ultra lovely Hauntiholik, my best buddy here, Frighteners Entertainment, Joyfuldead my other best buddy, the multi-alias Lilith, our cool-ass Admin, Zombie-F, RAXL my partner-in-crime, Doc Morbius, my other P.I.C., Make-Up Master Bodybagging and his Wow inducing honey, Bodybagged, hard partyin' Jack Reaper, the cool kitty Sufikitten and Nefarious 1 somebody I haven't talked to in awhile, Soon to be household name director Ethan, My Canadian bro, Faustian Pact and my best friend for over 25 years, Doug Spaulding.


----------



## Zombie-F

Sinister said:


> Let me see who's all on the rogues list:
> 
> Of course, Hella and Omega. Talk to them every day.
> 
> The ultra lovely Hauntiholik, my best buddy here, Frighteners Entertainment, Joyfuldead my other best buddy, the multi-alias Lilith, our cool-ass Admin, Zombie-F, RAXL my partner-in-crime, Doc Morbius, my other P.I.C., Make-Up Master Bodybagging and his Wow inducing honey, Bodybagged, hard partyin' Jack Reaper, the cool kitty Sufikitten and Nefarious 1 somebody I haven't talked to in awhile, Soon to be household name director Ethan, My Canadian bro, Faustian Pact and my best friend for over 25 years, Doug Spaulding.


What ever happened to Doug Spaulding? I haven't seen him here in AGES.


----------



## Sinister

DS is currently trying to throw himself into our film production career. He's working on a Documentary that covers the life and career of Forrest J. Ackerman. He has been trying to line up people to participate in some of the interviews. I won't be directly involved, unless he gets folks like John Carpenter and Gene Simmons. I will get a writing credit as I have done some of the writing for the film. I have my own stuff going and it's more toward a full length film feature. Expect some news as far as that goes here pretty soon. Lots of stuff going down...:devil: 

DS is okay as he can be, but may or may not be back. As for me, you know I can't leave all this fun, Z!


----------



## HibLaGrande

nobody seems to want to reach out and touch me. can't say I blame em'. 

I did have a chance to meet Jeff, Wormy, bodybaggin and Mr. and Mrs Irons at Ironstock this year. although it was brief, as the gift of gab is not a fort of mine. I'm not much of a social butterfly.


----------



## Sinister

Damn, Hib...Just send me a PM sometime. I'll be more than happy to give you my phone number. The same goes with some other folks on here tht I also call buds.


----------



## MrsMyers666

The most contact I have had with anyone is email or IM  I gotta get me to some Halloween events.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sin, that's so true...
But my phone # is on my site, I'm not shy....
I take calls as late as 1:00am durning mid Sept thru the last week in Oct.


----------



## Hellrazor

I gotta gets me to ironstock this year...missing all the fun!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

HibLaGrande said:


> nobody seems to want to reach out and touch me. can't say I blame em'.


Ah, I'll talk to you. I even have a phone plan that allows me to talk 24/7 if I wish to anyone in the continental U.S. and I don't pay any extra... parent living in another state. So, I would call and it wouldn't cost you a penny. I would enjoy speaking with any of you on here. Right now I basically only speak to my cousin who belongs to another forum. I'm working on getting her to join here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nyxie,
You can call me anytime to place an order! LOL


----------



## morgan8586

Funny, Ive never thought of calling anyone or having anyone call me....E-mail and PM have always seemed enough.


----------



## Nefarious1

What an interesting question...

I don't know any of you f'ers and I sure don't want to! LOL JUST KIDDIN!!

Let's see.. I'm married to Pete and I have hung out with Zombie-F and Raxl and lipstkgrl. And I have talked to Sinister and Omega on the phone. And I think that about raps it up. 

I'm like FE, if someone wants my # I give it to em. I don't care. If you're gonna hunt me down to come and kill me just make sure to make it nice and bloody! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A great place to put a face to the name is any small or large gathering that take place through out the US.
I'm sure someone has a link to a page that has these all listed.


----------

